# PLEASE HELP! Could I be pregnant?



## angelspeak (Apr 13, 2009)

I had sex (twice) on March 27th, 2009.

On April 7th (11 days later), I started a very light period.
It was enough to change one pad a day. (When I normally have to change my pads at least 3 times)

I'll break down the days like this:
Day1: Discharge-like with red and pink strings through it. Relatively light. Tried to insert a tampon..period was too light for that and the tampon actually hurt.
Day2: Was the same as Day 1.
Day3: Was a slight bit heavier with bright red blood and a couple small clots. Still not enough for a tampon or more than one pad. This was the heaviest day
Day4: I stopped wearing a pad...only had blood when I wiped and it was pink.

My normal periods start out VERY heavy...so heavy that at some points when I move, blood gushes out over my pads sorry TMI...and my periods ALWAYS last 7 full days...with the 7th day tapering off to almost nothing. Tampons are a must. And I usually use 2 Supers a day. I also normally have horrible cramps...so much so that I can barely stand it.

I have never had a period like this. And I have had my period for 13 years. This mysterious period was barely a 4 day period. It was so light except for day 3 when it was still not heavy by any means.

I have also had twinge pain in my lower lower abdomen with light cramping.

Could this have been decidual bleeding? And now I'm pregnant?

I have read varying opinions on Implantation Bleeding and Decidual bleeding. Some say Implantation bleeding is very light and last no more than 3 days. Other say they have had theirs for 6. Decidual bleeding is a little heavier from what I understand...but in no way harms the baby...

Can anyone helpme? I mean tell me if you think I could be pregnant????


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

i think you should get a pregnancy test and test.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree. The only way to know is to test.


----------



## angelspeak (Apr 13, 2009)

I am going to test. Is it too soon to test? What do my symptoms sound like to you??? Do you personally think I could be pregnant? This may be gross...but I checked my vulva and tried to see inside my vagina...it appears to have purpleish blue areas and around the opening to my vagina it is blue. I also have big blue veins all throughout the vulva area. I am experiencing these twinges in my lower abdomen. On both sides and in the middle...they aren't really painful, just maybe slightly painful here and there....any ideas? Or thoughts?


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

Physical signs of pregnancy include a blue tint to cervical and vaginal tissue due to increased blood flow. http://www.pregnancy-facts.com/artic...toms/index.php

Test already!


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

yeah, it's definitely possible. What were your test results?


----------



## angelspeak (Apr 13, 2009)

Negative last night. It was 18 days after intercourse. Could I be testing too soon??


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Think it's hard to say if it's too soon, since we're not sure when you ovulated. But, if I were you, I'd get a couple dollar store tests, and maybe test every week or so until you get your next period.

I'll also say, that sometimes, those strange periods just happen. My friend had one like yours, totally thought she could be pregnant, and wasn't. I think sometimes, once in a blue moon, we all have a very random flow, whether that be super light or super heavy.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

Angelspeak, it sounds like your periods are exactly the same as mine. 7 full days of bleeding, with the first few days of it being really heavy. And cramps! (my cramps are less severe these days, since my last pregnancy). With my last pregnancy, I had a very light period, such as you described. It is possible you are pregnant, but don't have enough pregnancy hormone for the test to pick it up. My HPT said BFN until 2 days after my light period... Post your results, please!!


----------



## angelspeak (Apr 13, 2009)

Today is exactly 21 days post-intercourse. Yesterday still receiving negative results.

The light crampy feeling still continues. This "period" I had originally talked about above...only ended Sunday the twelvth...and so now yesterday I noticed what appeared to be whitish clumps of discharge in the toilet...and here comes the TMI...I noticed that there was sooo much slimy "discharge" that it was coating my vulva and vagina. It was a lot. I mean a lot. More than I've ever noticed. Today I noticed that when I check the mucus or discharge, whatever we call it, it's less but white....This is all 3 weeks after sex and less than one week after the very abnormal period.

Still getting negatives at 3 weeks after sex. Could I be testing too early? Or am I not pregnant and something else is going on here?

The twingy like pain continues, lots of gas, no tender breasts, off and on nasal stuffiness and slight pain in groin with some of those twinges...also upon inspection of vulva/vagina it is purplish with large blue veins and bluish around the opening to the vagina...

I am concerned somewhat. I thought you got a positive result way sooner than this...any ideas???


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

sounds like you're ovulating now and just had an anovulatory cycle last month (didnt ovulate)


----------



## angelspeak (Apr 13, 2009)

If what you are saying is true....then why did I just have a "period"? There was definite bleeding. It was just light.


----------



## morganeldi (Nov 9, 2007)

Well at this point you might want to think about looking into going and getting a blood test if you really feel like you could be pregnant and it's concerning you so much either way. That should give you a pretty definite answer.


----------



## angelspeak (Apr 13, 2009)

I took a test...couldn't wait...and for the first time...there was an extremely light line in the positive area. I have a picture of it and was going to post it for analyzation lol...but don't see any option to do that.....


----------



## DaisyMae08 (Oct 27, 2008)

Get a photobucket account and post it to photobucket and then give a link here. And congrats!







:


----------

